

Ask HN: Your favourite programming language dissertation - timothychung

Looking for a few high quality programming language dissertations. Thanks. :-)
======
yan
"Recursive Functions of Symbolic Expressions and Their Computation by Machine"
<http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/6096>

The lambda papers <http://library.readscheme.org/page1.html>

~~~
timothychung
Thanks. :-)

